# Can't believe gypsy tolerance with little ones



## yesdear (Sep 10, 2014)

Gypsy continues to amaze me with all the fur pulling , face grabbing and ear pulling from my 9 month old granddaughter. .

And no biting , hissing or running for cover...

Gypsy purposely comes back for more , as she rubs her body up against the baby for more , or she will just lay right in front of the baby and wait for more attention ...

It's funny when the baby grabs one of gypsy toys and gypsy will actually play with her and grab her toy when it's dropped and bat it back towards the baby

Gypsy really seams to get excited when the little ones come over

Truly amazing


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a one year old granddaughter and she is being taught to be "gentle" to her 3 kitties. Two of the cats do the exact same thing coming over to her for attention. She will lay down right next to them or even put her head on them and they love it. It was a little funny that my daughter said at the play group she was petting the other kids. She is going to work on that but she has a dog and 3 cats to play with at home.


----------



## yesdear (Sep 10, 2014)

We also have been teaching the grandchildren to be nice with gypsy , but it has been a learning learning experience. ..

It just , gypsy takes it all in stride ...

And I have never seen a cat that would ever but up with it without striking back of some sort ...

I still get nervous every time it happens , as I tell gypsy to be nice

It just makes me love gypsy all the more


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is such a sweet girl!


----------

